# Joey linked to wrong Hopper



## nospmahm

My Joey 2 is incorrectly linked to Hopper 1. My Joey 1 is correctly linked to Hopper 1.
How do I change Joey 2 to to link to Hopper 2?


----------



## P Smith

just stay close to other H and do pairing process again


----------



## [email protected] Network

From the Joey:Menu>Settings>network setup>whole home>highlight and press select on the Hopper you want to link to. This process will take a moment, there is a slight delay of maybe 3-7 seconds at times.


----------



## nospmahm

Matt,
I did what you said yesterday about 5 PM, my son who works the evening shift, used Joey 2 about 1 AM this morning said it worked great.
I used Joey 2 at 11 AM this morning and immediately a screen came up that said Joey 2 was attempting to communicate with Hopper 2 (my mind is a bit hazy and do not remember an error code) after the screen went away I went to Whole Home and it showed Joey 2 was linked. I went to my recordings but it did not show any recordings. I turned Joey 2 TV off. I turned on Hopper 2 TV and checked Whole Home and it showed Joey 2 was linked. I went back to Joey 2 and it showed "Error 024" and nothing worked. About 30 minutes later I tried again, no Error screen, I went back to Whole Home and Joey 2 is linked to Hopper 2. I tried DVR, the My Recording showed all recordings but when I clicked one nothing happened, I tried Guide and View Live TV and nothing happened.
I am under heavy medication and not functioning very well. What are the step by step procedures to fix this problem?


----------



## puckwithahalo

nospmahm said:


> Matt,
> I did what you said yesterday about 5 PM, my son who works the evening shift, used Joey 2 about 1 AM this morning said it worked great.
> I used Joey 2 at 11 AM this morning and immediately a screen came up that said Joey 2 was attempting to communicate with Hopper 2 (my mind is a bit hazy and do not remember an error code) after the screen went away I went to Whole Home and it showed Joey 2 was linked. I went to my recordings but it did not show any recordings. I turned Joey 2 TV off. I turned on Hopper 2 TV and checked Whole Home and it showed Joey 2 was linked. I went back to Joey 2 and it showed "Error 024" and nothing worked. About 30 minutes later I tried again, no Error screen, I went back to Whole Home and Joey 2 is linked to Hopper 2. I tried DVR, the My Recording showed all recordings but when I clicked one nothing happened, I tried Guide and View Live TV and nothing happened.
> I am under heavy medication and not functioning very well. What are the step by step procedures to fix this problem?


Try resetting the Hopper using the red reset button behind the door on the front. May fix the issue.


----------



## nospmahm

Puck,
I got so mad yesterday that I PM'd a Dish Rep and I have a Technician scheduled for sunday morning.
Thanks


----------



## Inkosaurus

nospmahm said:


> Puck,
> I got so mad yesterday that I PM'd a Dish Rep and I have a Technician scheduled for sunday morning.
> Thanks


Try it anyway, it may work and you can use your services a day earlier and just cancel the tech


----------



## nospmahm

I was afraid to push the red button for fear something horrible would happen!

The Tech (Dish Employee) arrived at 8 AM this morning, he found that the original connectors in the house wiring were not rated for MOCA.There were 2barrel connectors in the cable going to the Joey, as soon as he disconnected the one at the TV he said "here is your problem", he was surprised the installing Tech did not change out the cable. I told him I was not surprised because the installer (Dish Employee) arrived at 12:30 and it was 6:00 when he finished this Joey as he had to run many new coax cables in and around our 2 story house trying to keep them out of sight.

Judging from the competence of the Contract Techs and the Dish Techs in the past 15 years I always specify Dish Employees. They are always resourceful, friendly and willing to go the last mile.


----------



## RasputinAXP

I always specify Dish employees, not contractors, when I have a service call...which is admittedly few and far between.


----------



## lonerwulf

Dish installers are not trained as well as contractors as a contractor if I screw up something or something goes wrong with your system I have to come back and fix for free. So I am highly motivated to get it right the first time. So maybe the next time u should request a contractor so there won't be barrels in your lines or wasting your day with a 6 hour instal


----------



## RasputinAXP

Locally, I've had more problems with contractors than Dish techs. YMMV. Or your grammar.


----------

